# Part-time jobs



## MSJM (Sep 7, 2008)

Does anyone know of any companies hiring part-time CPC remote coders? All the listings I have seen are for full-time and most say CCS/RHIT, etc., not CPC. I would appreciate any information.

Melanie, CPC


----------



## shellysk8 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Part Time Remote Coding*

Hi,

I know Outcomes is hiring part time remote coders.  I posted some info last week in one of the other Outcomes threads with information.

Thanks,
Shelly


----------



## dristau (Apr 19, 2020)

I’m looking for part time work as well.


----------



## jacquise (Nov 2, 2020)

Does anyone know of any part time remote positions hiring for coding, billing or compliance?


----------



## lashuna25 (Nov 4, 2020)

Good day fellow coders. I am taking a coding course at a Vocational school although I have my AAPC CPC-A certification. I found although I have the certification and am a LPN most companies want actual working experience. Try going through temp companies like The CSI companies, Green Key resources, Continuum Medical Staffing for temporary coding positions. Use your research skills to cross reference companies to find other companies that may be hiring for the type of position you are looking for. Remember as coders you need some detective skills.


----------



## kalinga736 (Dec 9, 2020)

hi every one does any one knows which coding company will give remote jobs globally. please help me


----------



## jnabiullina (Dec 14, 2020)

jacquise said:


> Does anyone know of any part time remote positions hiring for coding, billing or compliance?


Hey @jacquise, what kind of experience do you have?


----------



## Lktieckh (Dec 15, 2020)

I'm also looking for a part-time or PRN coding, auditing , DRG validation, or Clinical Documentation Integrity.  I have experience and CPC, CDIP, and Radiology Technology certificates.


----------



## eis2484 (Jan 4, 2021)

Also looking for part time or PRN remote coding positions.  I recently passed my CPC exam and my A is removed already.  Currently I work full time as a patient services coordinator and surgical scheduler for an established neurosurgeon at a major hospital.  I have billing and coding experience in neurosurgery, general surgery and bariatrics and over 10 years working in healthcare.


----------

